# quick question about pregnacare



## MrsJC (Oct 11, 2010)

are they safe to take along with Methyldopa? Im currently having 500mg 3x daily, this will possibly be increased slightly in the near future xx thanx
Joanne xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi MrsJC,

Sorry not to reply earlier. Just dropping a note to say that you can take these medicines together with no problems.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

